# Aransas River 4/22-23



## Justin C (Dec 11, 2006)

Went Fishing in the Aransas River 4/22-23 with the new flagging jugs that I made. Did pretty well for the first time to do it. It sure was fun watching all those jugs tip up. Ended up with 46 cats and 4 gar.


----------



## Andy_Holland_25 (Aug 8, 2007)

You are not going to eat those stanky gar are ya LOL

Great trip it looklike you are going to have a big fish fry!

Andy


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Nice mess of fish. Gar is Good


----------

